# Cordless or impact driver for ice auger?



## marksman72

I have a Dewalt 18 volt cordless and impact driver to use with my auger. Which would be the most practical to use? thanks


----------



## jancoe

You want to use your drill and on low speed


----------



## Steve

I like my 3 speed 12 volt DeWalt. That way I can hook it to an external 12 volt car charger battery for all day drilling.


----------



## Jeepfisherman

Use the drill. Would the impact even attach? I thought all impacts were the quick release bit chuck. I've used a dewalt 18V on a 4" and it'll do a days worth of drilling on one battery.


----------



## stickbow shooter

I was looking at getting the Milwaukee fuel 18v but it's a little pricey.


----------



## drgb12

if your looking for an electric aurer get a real one, gat an Ice gator (lithium) ice annialator this thing chews up the ice, way better than a drill aiger.


----------



## [email protected]

stickbow shooter said:


> I was looking at getting the Milwaukee fuel 18v but it's a little pricey.


Don't worry about the price. This is a tool you can use year round. I purchased mine two winters ago and extremely happy that I did. Probably the best single purchase made for ice fishing!!!I. I've never had to use the spare battery even on 20+ inches of ice. Here's my setup . Shrubby


----------



## marksman72

Thanks for the input guys, hope we get some ice this year.


----------



## Drisc13

Do not get an Ice Gator directly from them! Go through a respected store. I got hosed big time! Great unit, but now have Ion (just as good but safer) from Cabela's and will never look back.


----------



## taizer

Use my milwaukee fuel all day never have used the spare battery and I drill dozens 8" holes back to back for spearing


----------



## jjc155

stickbow shooter said:


> I was looking at getting the Milwaukee fuel 18v but it's a little pricey.


From my research the Milwaukee is the way to go.

J-


----------



## vans

Jeepfisherman said:


> Use the drill. Would the impact even attach? I thought all impacts were the quick release bit chuck. I've used a dewalt 18V on a 4" and it'll do a days worth of drilling on one battery.


I have a Makita impact and thought I could use it on my Nills auger, socket won't fit the stud provided, tried metric and american.

Now my Dewalt 20v is great, first time I used it I went through ice so fast that auger pulled water out of hole .

That Nills auger cuts so well I hardly ever see the need to use drill, although I haven't drilled through 20" of ice either


----------



## flatbedspecial22

I pulled the handle out of my Eskimo 4" 2 years ago and cut it just above the last hole that I never use. I then welded a 1/2" bolt in the end of the handle pce I had cut and ground 3 flat spots in it for the Chuck on my robe drill to grab. I'm sure those without welders could drill a hole through the bolt while inside the piece of handle and bolt them together. I used a 6" long pce of all thread through as my safety. I tried my 1/2" drive ryobe impact gun once and that was a mistake. It broke the plastic head bolt that holds auger to adapter and a blade. Did not cut well.


----------

